# Do Poodles howl?



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well mine does! But only when I play my viola and it's worse when I play the violin!

I would record Chanter but you would cry if you heard my string playing...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, they howl. I remember Beau howling at something but I can't remember what that something was. 

Penny likes sitting with me while I practice. I'm a bass player and we have a gig tomorrow night so she's been with me a lot I'm the music room.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am laughing out loud. I have never had any of my dogs howl, Irish Setter, 2 Dalmations, a couple of rescued mutts, none of my spoos, until little missy Jilly Beans.
She is hilarious. (the bit of separation anxiety is not so hilarious), but the "music" she produces is very entertaining. Chortles, howls, not quite sure what words would really describe her renditions. The answer is, yes, poodles howl, some of them. I wonder if it is genetic? (to have the right thought process or vocal chords to produce the howls....)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer has not howled, YET. lol He looks at the shepherds like they are nuts when they howl though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Toddy howls, but Gabby doesn't. Our first little toy parti-poodle would howl whenever Betty would sing to her, and then they would sing together...LOL!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh gosh... the way my toy poodle howled when I used to play my violin (and the teasing I took over it from my family members!) did not encourage me to keep playing...

Interestingly, our spoo doesn't seem interested in howling, even though my husband and I have both tried to "demonstrate" how it's done.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My Fifi howled. She was in quarantine here in Hawaii when we first arrived and was next to a Beagle. The beagle taught her to howl. It was hysterical. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy howls if my phone rings for long enough and I am upstairs. It is adorable!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy my standard howls if he is separated from me and his little sister Tia at the same time. He is ok,if one of us is with him but when we were both away at the vet yesterday my daughter Sam said he had a little howl.
Little mini Tia howls like a little wolf when we arrive down at a certain wooded area where I walk them. Goodness knows why? When we got her at 8 weeks,her breeder told us she was the howler of the litter!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is all very interesting. I enjoyed reading your posts. Jose` isn't a Poodle but he howls as well as a wolf. He puts his head back and his little mouth gets shaped into an O. And out comes this long, drawn out howl. He howls when he hears coyotes out behind my place. He howls for other reasons too. I have a video of him. I should post it some time. 

Matisse sort of howls when he hears something he is suppose to bark at...like other dogs in the neighborhood barking. But it's not exactly a howl like Jose` howls. No, he's got a good range of pitch, a good 2 octaves, but you can hear when he breaks his registers and he even breaks into a true falsetto. It's quite shrill with no vibrato whatsoever. He needs to learn to blend his registers more seamlessly and bring out a little more chest register and he'd have it made. He does have good breath control and can hold notes for at least 8 measures.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

The first time I hear Teddy howl was when he was sleeping and after that, he hasn't howled again


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin doesn't howl - but then she's never heard RunChanter or PoodleRick playing...

Sorry, couldn't resist... :aetsch:

Actually, she doesn't - but Pushkin kind of does. If he's really barking at something out the back it sort of develops into a ululating drawn out sound - head back, muzzle up, but it's not one long note, more up and down.

Now the two German Pointers that live at the bottom of our garden... well, let's just say we call them The Baskervilles...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Both my poodles do not howl, and I hear some of you play instruments too and the poodles "sing along" ...
but mine just fall asleep when I play guitar and sing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I had a toy poodle we taught to howl when we sang to her. My other mini, Pandora, never howled, ever. Callie doesn't howl either, but she makes this weird sound when she really really wants something and is frustrated and can't get it (like the turkeys she watches out the window) She holds her mouth slightly open and "sings" through her teeth - it sounds like a spooky ghostly wind. It makes us laugh every time. I keep trying to get it on video!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna never howled, although she tries  instead she just wimpers louder louder and LOUDER Lol it's quite the show


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha, my dogs don't howl, but they definitely have musical preferences...my mini stares at me transfixed if I play Massenet, but runs from the room if I play Kabalevsky. My spoo just generally looks disturbed when the violin comes out...I try not to take it too personally! LOL


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never heard Jazz or Luke howl, but our son's pointer mix, Hiram, was a champion howler. Emergency sirens, CDs of wolves howling, even one particular recording of a Mozart aria sung by a soprano, would trigger it every time. If we howled, he'd soon join in, but it wasn't really fun for him--he acted anxious if any trigger went on for more than a short time, so we didn't encourage it more than very occasionally (but it was funny).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau will join in and howl along with the coyote chorus or if a siren goes on long enough. It's amazing and a bit eerie to hear such a deep, mournful sound coming out of our fluffy mini poo! 

Like Poodle Rick, I play bass, and banjo, too. Beau actually seems to enjoy it when I play, as he always comes right over and curls up at my feet. We're not sure if he likes the music, or just the fact that he knows Daddy will stay put for a while!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Pippin doesn't howl - but then she's never heard RunChanter or PoodleRick playing...QUOTE]
> 
> Good one...I'm laughing and there are tears! I am in a trio and one evening, us 3 old ladies tried a new Handel piece and at the end our teacher just stared at us in silence...then we realized we were each playing a different song Can you imagine how bad that sounded? I almost peed myself laughing...it was so funny!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My current poodles haven't howled, but my last one Clara did. My whippet, Echo, would howl. It was haunting. My mini puppy Cooper whines a bit. The standards have not whined or howled, but they talk.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OF COURSE they howl!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Ginseng would howl when Madeleine would play the harmonica and it worried me that it hurt her ears. I wonder...


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Howling*

Cail howled twice that I know of. Once when we first got him (he was an adult) and he had to stay in his crate for a little while, while we were out working on the fence.

Another time in his car kennel when he thought we left him to run into a store. Actually, I was right outside the car the whole time, but he didn't know it. It was winter and the windows were up. He couldn't see me.

Big, loud, out and out howling. Arooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

My last Standard Winslow would howl like a wolf at police sirens, fire truck sirens, ambulance sirens and train whistle. We live far from the train tracks but the whistle of the train can be heard at our home. The train would be on schedule 10 after, 20 after, 40 after and each time Winslow answered it with a long and prolonged howl. I asked my dog trainer at the time and she said he is either answering it back or it hurt his ears. It seemd he howled at the train whistle more a night but if he was in the outside in the back yard and the whistle blew he howled. Thank goodness by neighbors all understood and laughed. My other three Standards never howled and present Mini Rembrandt doesn't howl.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle howls, looks just like a little wolf. I think he learned from the coyotes but he howls whenever the Empire carpet commercial goes on. My husband plays it from the Ipad, Swizzle's loves to howl.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

When I was kid we had a mini and toy poodle. They both howled when the fire whistle went off. I could still see them in my mind on the back porch sitting together with their heads stretched out and their mouths puckered. So darn cute!

Luce hasn't howled yet. I know it's in there  She does have an assortment of vocalizations from barking to whining. When she gets to the point of giving up because I am not giving in, her bark softens and comes out in mumbles almost as if she is trying to speak to me. Very cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls do for about 60 seconds every time that I leave -interestingly the bigger one is a soprano and the smaller one is a baritone. They hit the same notes every time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Jazz howls only to ambulances.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes! I forgot about sirens. That get's 'em going every time. lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> This is all very interesting. I enjoyed reading your posts. Jose` isn't a Poodle but he howls as well as a wolf. He puts his head back and his little mouth gets shaped into an O. And out comes this long, drawn out howl. He howls when he hears coyotes out behind my place. He howls for other reasons too. I have a video of him. I should post it some time.
> 
> Matisse sort of howls when he hears something he is suppose to bark at...like other dogs in the neighborhood barking. But it's not exactly a howl like Jose` howls. No, he's got a good range of pitch, a good 2 octaves, but you can hear when he breaks his registers and he even breaks into a true falsetto. It's quite shrill with no vibrato whatsoever. He needs to learn to blend his registers more seamlessly and bring out a little more chest register and he'd have it made. He does have good breath control and can hold notes for at least 8 measures.


First you made me sob at the loss of Chulita.
Now you are making me cough and gag laughing so hard over the musical description of Matisse, the artisse...I know a good vocal coach that could help him with his chest and falsetto registers and blending them. My daughter sings and has a "mix" voice (she says that is what that blending is called)....It is one of those things, you either have or you don't have, but it can improve with coaching...tell Matisse to keep practicing. And you really should post a video. So I can have another round of coughing...


----------

